

Mac OS X privilege escalation with CVE-2014-6271 (Shellshock) - ahomescu1
https://twitter.com/cnbrkbolat/status/514889775724363776

======
Someone1234
Maybe the title should be "VMWare Fusion (for Mac OSX) local privilege
escalation." Since, unlike Linux, the ways to exploit it on OS X seem
significantly more limited.

~~~
ahomescu1
I think it works with any setuid binary (which VMWare Fusion is) that also
calls bash internally.

